# It's back! (Fri Nov 23) Black Friday for Canada - Special Shopping Day @ Apple



## emz (Dec 27, 2006)

Got an email:



> Shopping event is available only at the Apple Online Store on November 23 from 12:01 a.m. to 11:59 p.m. PST and at Apple Retail Stores. Check your local Apple Retail Store for special hours. Sale prices are limited to stock on hand and while supplies last.
> Some products or promotions are not available outside Canada. Product specifications are subject to change.












For past sales, check out this thread in 2005: http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/33773-special-shopping-day-apple-store-6.html

And this one 2006: 
http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/46995-black-friday-special-holiday-shopping-event-4.html

Happy Shopping!!!


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm sure the deals will be good... but what about a larger view of consumer culture?

Just maybe ask yourself if you NEED something before clicking "buy"...

Buy Nothing Day - Adbusters

Is the Nov. 23 date some sort of sick joke from Apple to those who just wanted a little break?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Suite Edit said:


> Is the Nov. 23 date some sort of sick joke from Apple to those who just wanted a little break?


No, the Friday after the US Thanksgiving (which falls on the fourth Thursday of November) is Black Friday, which is basically their equivalent to our Boxing Day except it's a bit of a kick off to the Christmas shopping season. The best deals in the US can be had on this day and Apple being an American company recognizes this day and extends it across to Canada, the UK, and a few others. As far as I know they are the only American company to offer Black Friday deals to Canada.

Understandably this organization wants to make Black Friday a Buy Nothing Day... but if you have gifts to buy for family, why not take advantage of the great deals?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We did one last year - still debating this year - product availability so tight hard to know best approach.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

dona83 said:


> No, the Friday after the US Thanksgiving (which falls on the fourth Thursday of November) is Black Friday, which is basically their equivalent to our Boxing Day except it's a bit of a kick off to the Christmas shopping season.


Ah, so it's a sick joke from Adbusters to us poor consumers who just want to save a few bucks! :lmao: Seeing how it's also my girlfriend's birthday, I think I'll observe the international BND instead I'd like to buy her dinner...

Thanks for the background info dona!


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*sale in Canada?*

The link in the sale notice that I got took me to the U.S. store. There's no mention of the sale on the Canadian site.

Does this mean whatever we buy is being shipped from the States and will we have to pay duty, GST, etc.?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> There's no mention of the sale on the Canadian site.


Ya there is. Go to the Apple.ca store and there it is right in the middle of the page.


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

What kind of 'deals' should one expect? I feel it's insulting when they knock off 20 bucks from a 1000.00 price tag.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks, Peleo. I had only gone to the Apple.ca home page and didn't see any mention of a sale. I figured they'd mention it on their home page if it applied to Canada, so I didn't check the store page.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Here were last year's deals. I'm predicting .Mac will be $78CAD this year, $31 off.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

could this a potential deal?

San Jose Mercury News | San Jose Shopping - Computers & Electronics - Fry's Electronics

I know its in the US... even in CAD it should be a good deal!


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

So this Friday is the fabled 'Black Friday'. My girlfriend just informed me that where she works they get a Corporate rate from Apple and all the employees received an email showing the same message Apple sends out to its newsletter subscribers, but with the note that they also get an additional savings on selected items. I can't wait to see what bargains might be in store. 

Steve


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

tacsniper said:


> could this a potential deal?
> 
> San Jose Mercury News | San Jose Shopping - Computers & Electronics - Fry's Electronics
> 
> I know its in the US... even in CAD it should be a good deal!


:O $794 for a 20" iMac!!!! Jeepers! Did you get it??


----------



## craeyon (Jan 31, 2007)

tacsniper said:


> could this a potential deal?
> 
> San Jose Mercury News | San Jose Shopping - Computers & Electronics - Fry's Electronics
> 
> I know its in the US... even in CAD it should be a good deal!


Holy mother of god!

Thats a ****ing awesome deal!!! So awesome that I can make love to that company...


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

dona83 said:


> :O $794 for a 20" iMac!!!! Jeepers! Did you get it??


no that price is for Friday only, so we will see if it comes true...


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

The fine print of the ad says that the special price is only available to people in the cosmopolitan area where the newspaper is circulated. Just an fyi.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

Suite Edit said:


> I'm sure the deals will be good... but what about a larger view of consumer culture?
> 
> Just maybe ask yourself if you NEED something before clicking "buy"...
> 
> ...


:lmao: 

Most of my days are 'Buy Nothing' Days :yikes: 

I think Nov. 23 will be my 'Buy EveryFreakingThing' Day  


SNAFU ApplelasticMaterialismAtIt'sBest


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Darn I should've wasted $400 in gas and 30 hours of driving to save $500 on the iMac! Great investment! Haha. Actually that price was November 20 only.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

This week I've decided I need some Apple stuff. I know it's a lottery as to what goes on sale, but here's my (I think humble) WishList for Friday:

iLife '08
.Mac

So, fingers crossed...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> This week I've decided I need some Apple stuff. I know it's a lottery as to what goes on sale, but here's my (I think humble) WishList for Friday:
> 
> iLife '08
> .Mac
> ...


Two very likely candidates. Look for $16 and $31 off respectively. That's my guess.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

dona83 said:


> Two very likely candidates. Look for $16 and $31 off respectively. That's my guess.


yup i want .Mac as well... does anyone know if you buy let say 3 .mac now, will the other 2 still works 2 years after you activated the first one?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

tacsniper said:


> yup i want .Mac as well... does anyone know if you buy let say 3 .mac now, will the other 2 still works 2 years after you activated the first one?


No they do expire, between 6 to 18 months. It goes on sale every year once a year so I see no need to buy 3 years in advance.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

dona83 said:


> No they do expire, between 6 to 18 months. It goes on sale every year once a year so I see no need to buy 3 years in advance.


Any way to tell when a copy of .Mac will expire. I would hate to buy a copy if it indeed goes on sale and have it expire before I need it next November.

Steve


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

When I bought .Mac last year it had a 10 month expiry date... you won't know until you actually get the box.


----------



## craeyon (Jan 31, 2007)

ok so should we expect some decent macbook pro discounts or are they going to ridicule us with $100 off on a piece of hardware that shouldn't even cost $2199 in the first place...


good job apple gotta love you...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

This is a consumer sale, don't expect the pro stuff to go on sale.


----------



## emz (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm tempted to buy some speakers for my new iMac...but I don't know which one to buy...something under $200 preferably.

I hope there will be a good quality one on sale!

Any recommendations???


----------



## JGZ1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Office for Mac - $100 off*

Too bad MS is not offering the $100 off coupon for Office in Canada. Get the student and teacher version for $50 and then get he Jan edition for $10.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Can't you just add the three codes to your .mac account, and have three years added to your service?


----------



## coco (Nov 22, 2007)

Not to beat a dead horse here but I am about to buy a new computer from a big chain here. Should I wait for the sale tomorrow on the apple.ca web site or will the chain meet the price difference? Is it really only going to be 100 bucks off on a two thousand dollar computer or will there be great deals? Personally I would rather spend the 100 and get some customer service. You know? Thanks, Coco


----------



## naftalim (Oct 1, 2007)

Based on what was posted here about last years sale, and other posts, it seems that the best we can expect here in Canada is pricing that will be equal to prices on the Apple USA site before their Black Friday Sale. So, entry level Macbook at $150/off


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

coco said:


> Not to beat a dead horse here but I am about to buy a new computer from a big chain here. Should I wait for the sale tomorrow on the apple.ca web site or will the chain meet the price difference? Is it really only going to be 100 bucks off on a two thousand dollar computer or will there be great deals? Personally I would rather spend the 100 and get some customer service. You know? Thanks, Coco


you will get your customer service from Apple. Of all corporations I have dealt with, their customer service is one of the beset. The phone operator is always friendly and helpful.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

MacMall – #1 Mac Store, iPod nano, Mac Intel, Mac Computers & LCD TVs

Think we will see something similar to what this place has on sale?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

scandy said:


> MacMall – #1 Mac Store, iPod nano, Mac Intel, Mac Computers & LCD TVs
> 
> Think we will see something similar to what this place has on sale?


Those prices are almost all attached to _multiple_ mail-in rebate requirements.

I wouldn't go anywhere near that store. tptptptp


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

Ah good point... I just looked at the discounts... I'm not a fat of mail in rebates at all.

Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah, they should just give us American pricing...after all it is American Thanksgiving


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

scandy said:


> Ah good point... I just looked at the discounts... I'm not a fat of mail in rebates at all.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning it!


My pleasure. 

"Friends don't let friends get burned by Mail-in Rebates."


----------



## craeyon (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think this sale will hold much premise.

They will prolly reduce 100 dollars on a laptop that costs 1649 and not even match it to US price. I think thats just an insult. However, I would be very happy if there is anyone out there that can smack me across the back of my head and prove me wrong...

Apple is cheap in the gut...XX)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Well it's substantially past midnight but the online Apple store was not indicating the start of the big sale. 
Then I checked the fine print (again) and I see that the sale doesn't start until after midnight _Pacific Standard Time_. 
I'll re-visit in the AM.

Good night everybody. Sweet dreams of Apple wish-list fulfillment!  

From Apple's website:
*Shopping event is available only at the Apple Online Store on November 23, 2007 from 12:01 a.m. to 11:59 p.m. PST and at Apple Retail Stores. Check your local Apple Retail Store for special hours. Sale prices are available while supplies last.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

*Where's the beef?*

So where's the sale? It's after midnight and there doesn't appear to be any specials on the store site.

Am I missing something (again)?


----------



## emz (Dec 27, 2006)

> Shopping event is available only at the Apple Online Store on November 23, 2007 from *12:01 a.m. to 11:59 p.m. PST* and at Apple Retail Stores. Check your local Apple Retail Store for special hours. Sale prices are available while supplies last. Apple reserves the right to change or end this offer at any time.


I guess it'll start at 3:01am.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Midnight _Pacific time_ - not midnight EST or CST....as SoyMac has pointed out.  (You were probably typing at the time)


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Sale is up. As others mentioned nothing is heavily discounted. Nothing impressive. Get the Airport Extreme Base station here for much less, $67 less. I think today is the last day for that price too.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, half my wish list is on sale.
But I don't see .Mac discounted.

Before I give up, am I just missing .Mac somewhere on the sale page, or is it really not part of the sale?

Thanks for being an extra set of eyes!


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

The maddening thing is, still no price parity with U.S. Here was an opportunity to give back to Canadian customers by discounting to match the U.S. prices but NO...

We're talking 15%-30% higher in Canada. Inexcusable IMO.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I was hoping the Mini would be on sale too.. but nada !


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

LaCie 500gb mini hard drive. $178 US or $268 in the Canadian store. That is ridiculous.tptptptp


----------



## emz (Dec 27, 2006)

Not a very impressive sale, I agree. Only Bestbuy.ca is making an effort to match or discount their USD prices! (that I know of amongst online retailers)


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

Apple is selling the 8GB iPod nano for $208 (on sale) but Best Buy Canada is selling it for $199 (regular price) BestBuy so that's not really a sale for me. I'm off to BestBuy.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry I was wrong with my predictions!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

My corporate discount on the iMacs is pretty good. $1636 for the 24-inch. Cheaper than refurb. No other deals to be had, except on shuffles, nanos and classics.


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

Daktari said:


> Sale is up. As others mentioned nothing is heavily discounted. Nothing impressive. Get the Airport Extreme Base station here for much less, $67 less. I think today is the last day for that price too.


It's the older version without the gigabit ethernet. If you have Royal Bank VISA reward points, they offer this router in their catalogue, so I got mine for "free".


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

iMuck said:


> It's the older version without the gigabit ethernet. If you have Royal Bank VISA reward points, they offer this router in their catalogue, so I got mine for "free".


it seems to be the same price for the one with the gigabit ethernet, just follow the apple&I link at the top of the page to the apple hardware section.

hmmm... tempting... although I'm not sure my accountant, a.k.a. "The Wife" will approve of such purchase... local store too, I always approve of supporting the local businesses.


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

*MacScrooge*

Yeah, big deal, 10 bucks of Canadian pricing. Payable to Canada Post. The point is to lure people into establishing an AAPL.ca account so they can be tempted in the future. Works for the free iTune signup. They got me on that one. Once. 

What? No favicon with a fish with a hook in it's mouth?


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Trainman said:


> it seems to be the same price for the one with the gigabit ethernet, just follow the apple&I link at the top of the page to the apple hardware section.
> 
> hmmm... tempting... although I'm not sure my accountant, a.k.a. "The Wife" will approve of such purchase... local store too, I always approve of supporting the local businesses.


Anyone order from this place before? How can they price so low if it is legitimate goods?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Just FYI, in case anyone is tempted to make the trip, I dropped in to Carbon on Wellington to see if they'd match the Apple Black Friday price on iLife, and they said "no", it's regular price today.

I called The Mac Group and they are also not offering Black Friday price matching.

I guess it's online or nothin'!


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

mikeinmontreal said:


> My corporate discount on the iMacs is pretty good. $1636 for the 24-inch. Cheaper than refurb. No other deals to be had, except on shuffles, nanos and classics.


WOW which company you work for? Thats incredible!


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

*10 bucks off redux*

I see Amazon.ca are offering - wait for it - ten bucks off Leopard! :clap:


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

arminia said:


> LaCie 500gb mini hard drive. $178 US or $268 in the Canadian store. That is ridiculous.tptptptp


Or C$149 at BestBuy. It was $129.99 a couple of weeks ago.

"Sale" lost its meaning around the same time as "political integrity" .


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Or C$149 at BestBuy. It was $129.99 a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> "Sale" lost its meaning around the same time as "political integrity" .


The hard drive prices are currently all over the map.

I bought this one from Futureshop on thier F&F day for $108; the latest internal 500 GB Western Digital and Hitachi were going for $79 plus change last Wednesday and today - limited quantity - sold out in less than an hour.

And a Hitachi 1000 GB drive was actually going for $199 with rebate.

Wonder if these are all loss leaders - however with higher platter density, prices are bound to come down.


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

Daktari said:


> Sale is up. As others mentioned nothing is heavily discounted. Nothing impressive. Get the Airport Extreme Base station here for much less, $67 less. I think today is the last day for that price too.


I went this morning and managed to snag one. An Airport Extreme N with Gigabit Ethernet for $119, what a great deal!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Did anyone buy any Black Friday deals from Apple yesterday?

If yes, what did you get?


----------



## Trainman (Oct 2, 2006)

Kestral said:


> I went this morning and managed to snag one. An Airport Extreme N with Gigabit Ethernet for $119, what a great deal!


did you go in to the store? did they have it in stock?

although they've bumped their price up on one of the models the other is still showing $119 and as far as I can tell the only difference is that the more expensive one is bilingual, I'm assuming it comes with both english and french manuals...

I'm tempted, I thought I missed it with the sale ending yesterday, but now I'm feeling really tempted.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> Did anyone buy any Black Friday deals from Apple yesterday?
> 
> If yes, what did you get?



Picked up a blackmacbook and airort extreme for dad. At yorkdale mall


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Trainman said:


> did you go in to the store? did they have it in stock?
> 
> although they've bumped their price up on one of the models the other is still showing $119 and as far as I can tell the only difference is that the more expensive one is bilingual, I'm assuming it comes with both english and french manuals...
> 
> I'm tempted, I thought I missed it with the sale ending yesterday, but now I'm feeling really tempted.


SiG had extended the sale to Friday on the Airport Extreme. I was tagged at their regular price in the showcase when I was there Thursday morning, but the sale price of $120 is what I paid. Great savings over what Futureshop is trying to sell them for ($249). A quick look at their website lists it still for 119.99 and they are open for sales this Sunday. 

Steve


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I bought a 24" iMac. It was $101 off and Applecare was discounted. I am installing Leopard and loading it up. Last year at the refreshed sale I bought our last24 and paid around $2050 for the refreshed machine. Bigger video card and Leopard included for about $200 less. Fair deal all in all. There were no iMac of any kind at Yorkdale (they said all refurbished iMacs are now sold through online store) but there were about 10 Macbooks type of machines.

Not crazy about the gloss but equal cost as a refreshed when you factored in the Leopard disk which I was going to buy/get. Nice BONUS on the 24 - it came with 1x1G stick for memory. I can now use one of the 2x512 that came with our other 24 last year. (Last year the RAM was supplied as 2x512).


----------



## Glipt (Aug 7, 2003)

My brother went to Sherway for a 20" iMac. Raised a bit of a fuss when he saw it was only $51 off and found out he would have to mail away for Leopard. They phoned Yorkdale and they said there was there with Leopard installed.

He drove over there and the one they had didn't have Leopard installed but at least had the drop in upgrade disc. He wanted full Leopard restore discs as the upgrade only discs can de dodgy when it comes to reinstall time (on the slight chance that problems arise in the future).

He politely expressed his displeasure and the guy offered to take another 10% off for his troubles. I never heard of that before, and even he admits the drive to Yorkdale was not the worst thing to ever happen to him. But it gets even better. The guy also instantly rebated the printer rebates that you usually have to mail away for.

Bottom line, iMac and Cannon printer / fax / copier / scanner etc. just under $1300 including tax. Pretty good deal for a Mac.


----------



## Kestral (Mar 14, 2001)

Trainman said:


> did you go in to the store? did they have it in stock?
> 
> although they've bumped their price up on one of the models the other is still showing $119 and as far as I can tell the only difference is that the more expensive one is bilingual, I'm assuming it comes with both english and french manuals...
> 
> I'm tempted, I thought I missed it with the sale ending yesterday, but now I'm feeling really tempted.


Yup, went to their store at West Beaver Creek in Richmond Hill (nice space btw). They had quite a few of them there, they had to check the website to confirm the $119 price but I got it. I noticed it's still on the web site so you could call ahead of time and put one on hold.

But man, $119! Apple sells it for $199 and the refurbs are like $149. What a great deal. Makes me wonder how they can sell this for such a low price.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Did anyone buy any Black Friday deals from Apple yesterday?
> 
> If yes, what did you get?


I finally bought the replacement for my 12" PB G4. 

I combined the EPP and BF deals for a 2.2 GHz Macbook - $1251. Not too bad - I was planning on buying it once they went refurb, so this just pulled the purchase forward.


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

Crewser said:


> ... but the sale price of $120 is what I paid. Great savings over what Futureshop is trying to sell them for ($249). A quick look at their website lists it still for 119.99 and they are open for sales this Sunday.
> 
> Steve


Yeah, Future Shop (Apple's fairweather friend) is a bit ridiculous. I drove to Sherway and bought a vid cable at $25 compared to FS price of $42! Along with the practice of advertising machines they know they can't supply I can't see my self back there any time soon. 

Never did buy anything on Black Friday. Maybe I got it confused with "Buynothing Day". :lmao: Seems a few of you did OK :clap:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Kestral said:


> Yup, went to their store at West Beaver Creek in Richmond Hill (nice space btw). They had quite a few of them there, they had to check the website to confirm the $119 price but I got it. I noticed it's still on the web site so you could call ahead of time and put one on hold.
> 
> But man, $119! Apple sells it for $199 and the refurbs are like $149. What a great deal. Makes me wonder how they can sell this for such a low price.


I just pricematched this with Best Buy and got the Airport Extreme GigE 'n' router for only $111 plus taxes. I just took a printout of Sig's product page and they confirmed stock online. Woo hoo!


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Awhile back FS made a mistake in their flyer and priced the extreme router for the price of the mighty mouse 79.99. So Bestbuy price matched it for me and I received 10% off. Now thats a deal..lol.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

krug1313 said:


> Awhile back FS made a mistake in their flyer and priced the extreme router for the price of the mighty mouse 79.99. So Bestbuy price matched it for me and I received 10% off. Now thats a deal..lol.


Future Shop publically issued a correction on that pricing.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's a few of us here that haunt RFD. To me, shopping is sport. Scoring a deal is the prize.


----------

